# الصواريخ الفضائيه ..... و خريطة مواقع الاطلاق



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
هذا الموضوع في الحقيقه هو رد علي استفسار في موضوع 
ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ؟​ 
المشاركه رقم 243​ 

و لأهمية الموضوع تم طرح هذا الرد في موضوع مستقل علي ان تكون الردود و الاستفسارات في الموضوع الاصلي ​ 
اترككم مع الموضوع و الذي ارجو ان ينال رضاكم .... ​ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايزنر 

 
_أخي aboayoy هل لديك معلومات عن القواعد المخصصة لإطلاق الصواريخ المخصصة لحمل الأقمار الاصطناعية؟ من حيث الأبعاد وأماكن التوضع والتضاريس المحيطة ومستلزمات الاطلاق؟_

اعذرني أخي الفاضل .... يبدو ان مرض ضعف المتابعه قد الم بي فلم استجب لك الا متأخرا​ 
موضوع سؤالك هو من المواضيع الصاروخيه الشيقه ..... فكما تعلم ان الصواريخ ليست فقط للقتال الحربي .... و لكن من اعظم استخدامتها خدمة للبشريه هي حمل الاقمار الصناعيه للاغراض العلميه في اماكن تمركزها .... و كذا المحطات الفضائيه و مكوناتها ​ 
و هناك العديد من انواع الصواريخ الفضائيه المستخدمه في هذا المجال .... و سأحاول ان احدثك عنها مستخدما كتابا كان نائما في مكتبتي من ايام الكليه و هو 
International Reference Guide to Space Launch Systems​ 
و اشكرك كثيرا علي جعلي اعاود الاطلاع عليه بعد هذه الفتره .... و النسخه التي لدي هي طبعة 1991 و ها انا احاول الاستعانه بمشرفنا الكبير محب الله و رسوله مشرف مكتبة الملتقي لأن يوفر لنا هذا الكتاب التحفه و يا حبذا لو آخر طبعه .... في هذا الموضوع ​ 
International Reference Guide to Space Launch Systems, Fourth Edition​ 
و الان استعد فأنا اتصفح الكتاب و اقتبس لك ما يلي مدعما بمواقع توضيحيه من الشبكه : ​ 
من الدول الشهيره في مجال اطلاق الصواريخ الفضائيه ​ 
الصين .... و من أشهر ما صواريخها سلسله صواريخ Long March​ 
و هذا رابط يتحدث عن احد صواريخ هذه السلسله :
http://www.globalsecurity.org/space/...hina/cz-3b.htm​ 
اوروبا ..... و من اشهر مجموعتها الفضائيه ..... الصاروخ الشهير اريان و سلسلته المشهوره .... و قد استخدم هذا الصاروخ عربيا في وضع القمريين المصريين نيل سات و نيل سات 101 ​ 
و هذا رابط عن السيد اريان 5:
http://www.esa.int/esaMI/Launchers_A...LU0TCNC_0.html​ 
ننتقل الي الهند .... و سلسلتها SLV ​ 
و هذا مختصر عن الصاروخ الهندي ​ 
http://www.fas.org/spp/guide/india/launch/index.html​ 
و هذا رابط به صوره الصاروخ GSLV 
http://spaceports.blogspot.com/2007/...-for-2014.html​ 
و الان مع الولايات المتحده الامريكيه ....... و هي المتربعه علي عرش هذا المجال مع عدوتها روسيا ​ 
من أشهر صواريخها الحامله ...... Delta
http://kevinforsyth.net/delta/backgrnd.htm​ 
و الصاروخ ...... Atlas 
http://www.astronautix.com/lvfam/atlas.htm​ 
ثم الصاروخ الهرقل ........ titan 
http://www.astronautix.com/lvfam/titan.htm​ 
و أخير المركبه الفضائيه الامريكيه الشهيره ..... space shuttle 
http://www.astronautix.com/lvfam/shuttle.htm​ 
الان .... الي اليابان و صاروخها الاشهر .... H-2 
http://www.astronautix.com/lvfam/h2.htm​ 
طبعا لا بد ان نمر علي روسيا و صواريخها الرائده في هذا المجال : ​ 
kosmos
http://www.fas.org/spp/guide/russia/launch/kosmos.htm​ 
soyuz
http://www.fas.org/spp/guide/russia/launch/soyuz.htm​ 
zenit
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/zenit.html​ 
proton 
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/proton.html​ 
energia
http://www.aerospaceguide.net/lv/energialv.html​ 
و هذه صفحه لكل الانواع الروسيه 
http://www.wonderland.org.nz/rsl.html​ 
و هذا ارشيف مجمع لمعظم الانواع 
http://www.astronautix.com/lvfam/​ 
و نختم بالصاروخ الاسرائيلي ..... shavit 
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...it/Shavit.html​ 
و الان بعد هذه الجوله ​ 
ننتقل الي الجزء الخاص بمواقع اطلاق هذه الصواريخ ..... و هذه المواقع يتم اختيارها علي اسس علميه متعلقه بمواقع المدارات التي سوف توضع بها الاقمار سواء كانت اقمار اتصالات او تجسس او اقمار علميه ​ 
و اجدا امامي في الكتاب خريطه لأهم مواقع اطلاق الصواريخ الفضائيه في العالم .... فصحراء النقب مثلا هي موقع اطلاق الصاروخ الاسرائلي شافيت و ليس بالضروره ان يكون موقع اطلاق الصاروخ موجودفي بلد الصنع ...... فروسيا تطلق من كازاخزتان و فرنسا تطلق اريان من امريكا الجنوبيه ​ 
هاااااااااا قد وجدت خريطه رائعه لمواقع الاطلاق ... استمتعوا بالتعرف عليها و علي قواعد الاطلاق ​ 
http://www.spacetoday.org/Rockets/Sp...unchSites.html​ 



Space Rocket Launch Sites 
Around the World​ 





​1

 - Vandenberg 
2 - Edwards 
3 - Wallops Island 
4 - Cape Canaveral 
5 - Kourou 
6 - Alcantara 7 - Hammaguir 
8 - Torrejon 
9 - Andoya 
10 - Plesetsk 
11 - Kapustin Yar 12 - Palmachim 
13 - San Marco 
14 - Baikonur 
15 - Sriharikota 
16 - Jiuquan 17 - Xichang 
18 - Taiyuan 
19 - Svobodny 
20 - Kagoshima 
21 - Tanegashima 
22 - Woomera 



Space Launch Sites Around the World 

​
 



اما بالنسبه لمواصفات الموقع من حيث التضاريس ..... فلا اعتقد ان هذا العامل مهم في عملية اختيار الموقع لأن صاروخ الفضاء يطلق بشكل رأسي ​ 
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في عرض الموضوع و ارحب بمزيد من الاستفسارات 

هنا في هذه الصفحه ​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79103-17.html​ 


تحياتي العطره للجميع​ 
​


----------

